#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  is mastruberen haram

## fatifaiha134

graag serieuse reacties hierover meer wil ik niet weten

----------


## miss_R

heej ja ik weet t niet precies allah swt weet allen de waarheid, maar ik weet wel dat ik een passage uit de koran heb gelezen en daar stond in dat als men zn sexuele gevoelns niet in bedwang kan houden, dat men dan het huwelijk moet betreden. ik neem aan dat masturberen haram is.
maar nog maals alleen allah swt weet de waarheid,
en als ik ook zo nadenk elke vorm van sex is haram als je niet getrouwd bent, dus (om het maar grof te zeggen, sorry) sex met jezelf is dan toch ook haram?!

succes met je vraag

groetjes miss R

----------


## Joesoef

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...hreadid=101546

----------

